# Simple rubber strap recommendations for 556



## NewWatchTime

I'm looking for a simple natural rubber, high quality strap for my 556. Probably constant width 20x20. Something along the style of these Bonetto Cinturini straps:

Model 270:








Model 320 (too thin? yes, only 2mm):








Model 306 (too thick? maybe, but it tapers right away to 18mm):








Any first hand experience with the above? Thoughts? Other recommendations? Photos of the rubber you are using on your 556?


----------



## Hamsik

If I must choice one of them, I will select Model 306.
Because 566 is quite thin watch, so it is good combo with thick band IMO.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Doing some further research, it looks like I can cross off the list the following:

Model 320 - it's only 2mm thick according to the specs here

Model 306 - it tapers to 18mm right from the lugs, I'm looking for something that's straight 20mm to the buckle.

Not too wild about the 270 either with only 1 keeper and DIY holes.

So... I'd love to see some nice suggestions.


----------



## NewWatchTime

I'll add Model 300 to my list too, though I'm not sure how I feel about clasp vs buckle on rubber.


----------



## NewWatchTime

No 556 out there on rubber?


----------



## CGSshorty

How about a Hirsch Pure? I think it tapers but it is a very nice strap.


----------



## NewWatchTime

CGSshorty said:


> How about a Hirsch Pure? I think it tapers but it is a very nice strap.


I like the Hirsch Hevea too, but they taper.

Turns out even the BC Model 300 above tapers. Not sure why it's so difficult to find a quality leather or rubber strap that's straight 20x20.


----------



## Couls

NewWatchTime said:


> No 556 out there on rubber?


I just ordered a Sinn rubber strap for my 556A. Gimme a few days and I'll post pics of it.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> I just ordered a Sinn rubber strap for my 556A. Gimme a few days and I'll post pics of it.


Excellent. Which one did you get? with the small or big clasp? I'm very curious whether the strap curve fits the 556 lugs well as the note on the watchbuys.com site has me worried: _"Keep in mind that using this strap on a smaller diameter watch (less than 40 mm) or on a small wrist diameter may not be a good fit for this strap."_

I'm surprised that Sinn uses silicone straps rather than natural rubber given the price of their straps.


----------



## Couls

This is the one I have gone for:

http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/B160_sinn_strap.jpg

Neil at Chronomaster reckons that it is really good quality and "not like the plastic straps on a Casio." I'll certainly get some pics up ASAP. May arrive tomorrow so fingers crossed. Unfortunately I can never seem to get into the watchbuys website from here in UK.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Ah that's different, watchbuys doesn't seem to have it, they only have a couple with curved ends at the lugs. The one you bought looks like a Bonetto Cinturini strap, maybe it is natural rubber.


----------



## Couls

Ok so my strap has arrived and is fitted. My link earlier was to the wrong one. My apologies for this. I also received the Sinn tool which was a God send in my opinion. Trimming the strap to size was a little nerve racking so i just did this one "link" at a time until it was perfect. I'd heard a few tales of people going a link too far and ruining the straps. Initial impressions are that it really is a quality item, as we'd expect. The clasp is quite large and will take a hammering on my desk i suspect but this is unavoidable. I did have the standard leather strap on and this new bracelet has added a little weight to the watch but it's certainly nothing to be concerned about. Ok so i'll post up some photos. My apologies for the quality of them but they were taken on an iPhone 4S while at work. I've tried to focus on the strap rather than the watch in some cases.

I love the snug fit of the strap between the lugs and around the case at the back and couldn't really be happier with it in all honesty. It adds a different look to the watch and makes it a lot more suitable for swimming (checked with Sinn and they reckon it's good for snorkelling after all).

To sum up, i couldn't recommend this strap highly enough but i'd definitely purchase the Sinn fitting tool if you don't have one.

All the best,

John.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Looks great! Very nice fit at the lugs. Thanks for the photos.

The clasp looks pretty big indeed, watchbuys shows another version with a smaller clasp, not sure whether it's any good though:


----------



## NewWatchTime

One more question: is the strap 18mm or 20mm at the clasp, in other words does it taper at all?


----------



## Couls

No there is no taper at all. I love it I have to say. There is another forum started by a guy looking for an Isofrane strap and I pointed him here. He had been in touch with watchbuys about this very strap and its suitability for the 556. They said it was only for chronos (?) but on the Sinn website this one is listed as an option for the 556 so I guess they are inaccurate on this one. The one with the smaller clasp is also very beautiful. Difficult to choose between them but I'm certainly happy with this.


----------



## NewWatchTime

It doesn't look like the big clasp features any micro adjustments, is that right? The smaller clasp seems to have an extra hole on each side but I'm not sure if it's for micro adjustment or something else. I found that it's good for me to have 1 micro hole option as in the summer I like it a bit looser, my wrist seems to swell a bit.


----------



## Couls

That's correct - there are no holes for micro adjustment on this one. There is the extra pop out though for fitting it over a wetsuit. That might work for you if you like to wear it looser sometimes? Maybe a little much though.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> That's correct - there are no holes for micro adjustment on this one. There is the extra pop out though for fitting it over a wetsuit. That might work for you if you like to wear it looser sometimes? Maybe a little much though.


Thanks for the confirmation. The diver extension is too much, I'm talking just one micro adjustment notch.


----------



## Couls

You're welcome mate. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## HR F1

NewWatchTime said:


> The smaller clasp seems to have an extra hole on each side but I'm not sure if it's for micro adjustment or something else.


Those holes are indeed for micro adjustments on the smaller Sinn 20mm clasp:

















Comes in handy when the weather gets hot and the wrist swells.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Ah, that looks really good. Thanks for posting.

How's the silicone? From what I'm reading it can be a lint magnet though it may depend on the quality. I'm very surprised that at this price we don't at least get natural rubber (caoutchouc).


----------



## HR F1

I don't know if it's an issue because of different production batches or what not, but the 22mm Sinn strap on my U1 doesn't attract lint at all, but the 20mm I use on occasion on my 656L and 856 gets lint all over. 

Comfort wise, the Sinn straps are probably one of my favorite factory straps; feels good on the wrist, looks great and balances the watch head nicely. As for aftermarket rubber straps, I love the Isofranes.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## NewWatchTime

And yet another question... what is the thickness of the strap itself at the clasp? I can get just the rubber strap without the clasp and I'm trying to figure out if an aftermarket (nice) clasp that can take at most 4mm thick straps would work on it. I assume that the strap attaches to the clasp via regular 20mm spring bars.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Can someone please help with a measurement of the thickness of the rubber strap at the clasp? thanks


----------



## HR F1

NewWatchTime said:


> Can someone please help with a measurement of the thickness of the rubber strap at the clasp? thanks


4mm


----------



## NewWatchTime

HR F1 said:


> 4mm


Perfect! I might have found a solution. I just have to decide which buckle style I want:


----------



## Couls

Yeah 4mm. That ACC-DE22 looks nice. Keep reporting how you go please.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> Yeah 4mm. That ACC-DE22 looks nice. Keep reporting how you go please.


The photo is of a 22mm clasp, it's there just for illustration purposes, I know I'd need its 20mm version.

Edit: I fixed the photo above to link to the 20mm version.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Here's where you can get them from for those interested:

20mm Deployment Buckle / Clasp, Brushed Stainless Steel with Release Button

20mm Stainless Steel Watch Parts Divers Clasp buckle

And the rubber strap without a buckle from our very own CMSgt Bo


----------



## NewWatchTime

Now I think our 556s are considered BRUSHED not satin/bead blasted, right?


----------



## Kisara

The 556 and 656 share the same case, correct? I like the Sinn strap that Couls got and would like it for my 656.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Kisara said:


> The 556 and 656 share the same case, correct? I like the Sinn strap that Couls got and would like it for my 656.


The 656 might be bead blasted/satin if I'm not mistaken. But the size of the case is the same, it's just a question of the buckle finish to match the case finish.


----------



## Couls

NewWatchTime said:


> Now I think our 556s are considered BRUSHED not satin/bead blasted, right?


The 556 is satinized according to the Sinn website.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> The 556 is satinized according to the Sinn website.


I hope I don't have a fake, mine looks brushed  I guess it's brushed very finely. And perhaps I got the terminology wrong, maybe satin and brushed are the same thing and bead blasted is different.


----------



## Couls

Does yours have the SUG logo between the bottom lugs or was that never a feature of the 556? Mine certainly hasn't got it.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> Does yours have the SUG logo between the bottom lugs or was that never a feature of the 556? Mine certainly hasn't got it.


Yes, mine has it. It is authentic, I was kidding. It's from Watchbuys with the warranty card and all. Very well made and good looking, runs about +1 sec/day so even if it's a fake I'm very happy with it 










More shots here in my thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/i-have-sinned-too-556-a-616993.html


----------



## Couls

I wonder if any of the 556A have the SUG logo then? I'm on no. 5208 and as I say, I don't have it. 

Ps I run at +2-3 seconds per day so am also happy.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> I wonder if any of the 556A have the SUG logo then? I'm on no. 5208 and as I say, I don't have it.
> 
> Ps I run at +2-3 seconds per day so am also happy.


Looks like they regulate the movements very well. Who needs to pay for COSC when you can get that from Sinn with the 2824 workhorse. Mine is in the 4300's, maybe they stopped putting the logo on the case recently.


----------



## Taffnevy

Just got the Hirsch Pure rubber strap. Great quality and so much more comfortable than the factory leather.


----------



## Couls

Looking good mate. Enjoy.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Natural rubber feels nice. I got my Sinn rubber strap (or silicone rather) without a buckle, waiting for buckles from StrapCode now.


----------



## David Woo

Taffnevy said:


> Just got the Hirsch Pure rubber strap. Great quality and so much more comfortable than the factory leather.


x 2 on the pure, a really nice simple strap.


----------



## Juha

Couls said:


> To sum up, i couldn't recommend this strap highly enough but i'd definitely purchase the Sinn fitting tool if you don't have one.
> View attachment 723052


I broke my fitting tools straight part (left on your picture) in two or three days after I got my watch. After that I have been using more ductile and affordable solution... bent paper clip:-d. It works just fine :-!


----------



## NewWatchTime

Got the clasps from Strap Code. They don't fit, the strap is too thick for them. Argh. They are going back, they are not that high quality to match the watch anyway. Now I have to either chase a small Sinn clasp or scratch the project and sell the rubber strap. The things we learn the hard way...


----------



## David Woo

Juha said:


> I broke my fitting tools straight part (left on your picture) in two or three days after I got my watch.


I have at least 4 broken sinn tools rattling around somewhere, definitely not sub steel.


----------



## Juha

David Woo said:


> I have at least 4 broken sinn tools rattling around somewhere, definitely not sub steel.


Or actually just the opposite. The stronger the steel the more fraqile it becomes to large deformations. Therefore my bent paperclip has been such a great tool for this. Bend the Sinn tool for a fraction of a millimeter and bang it's broken.


----------



## marzen

Hmmm... I just am not feeling the rubber straps on 556.....not yet maybe...


----------



## J888www

NewWatchTime said:


> I'm looking for a simple natural rubber, high quality strap for my 556. Probably constant width 20x20. Something along the style of these Bonetto Cinturini straps:
> 
> Model 270:
> View attachment 708011
> 
> 
> Model 306 (too thick? maybe, but it tapers right away to 18mm):
> View attachment 708015
> 
> 
> Any first hand experience with the above?










The thin strap is 270 and the thick is 306.

207 has squared interior, at first it seemed uncomfortable after changing from a strap with smooth interior, but eventually this will not be noticeable.
If so desired, reverse the buckle and wear inside out. First impression was "will that pin hole break"........... time will tell. Difficult to make a perfect round hole even with a punch. The keeper fits snugly.
306 in my opinion is not too thick, I would say it has substance and can definitely trust it to secure my most precious. I find the tapered appearance of the sides makes the strap seem too thin. The keeper has too much height.

In regard to other rubber straps, the ISOFRANE is a premium strap but also at a premium price, what I mean is how much does rubber cost ?
The Hirsch Pure may be the most suitable although it does taper from 20mm to 18mm in width.

All in all, if SINN would use Caoutchouc or Nitrile rubber instead of silicon and sell it at 2/3 of the current retail price, it would save many people from this dilemma. To sell more at a lower margin than not selling at all is more profitable, no ?
It is the fact of production cost reduction for higher profit margin which has put me off the SINN brand; this niggling doubt in the back of my mind that I will not receive a high grade movement has prevented purchase.
Why go from high grade movement to lower grade ? reverting back but but but is all too late, the seed of doubt is already sown.

Edit: The Bonetto Cinturini 306 looks rather nice when worn inside out............simple enough to switch the buckle and save half the cost.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Any tips on how to cut the Sinn rubber strap with the small clasp? Do both sides need to end up equal in length or one should be longer than the other as it's usually the case with bracelets and straps?


----------



## Couls

I took one 'link' at a time out of mine. If it was too big I'd take one out the other side. In the end it turned out to be even on both sides. In my case I have three pins left on each side but that is on the big clasp version. The smaller one may be different, I can't quite remember. Good luck sir.


----------



## Couls

Ps I found a scalpel and metal ruler to be the best way to do it.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Use the first piece as a guide and cut the following sections a little long. If you cut them at the crease the strap will not seat firmly in the clasp.

And remember, measure twice and cut once. Once it is cut too short it is useless to you.


----------



## Shin Ryoku

Taffnevy said:


> Just got the Hirsch Pure rubber strap. Great quality and so much more comfortable than the factory leather.


Just got mine and agree 100%










Also have an Isofrane on the way and look forward to trying it on this watch, but the Hirsch Pure seems hard to beat.


----------



## Shin Ryoku

Just got the Isofrane and have to say that it too makes a sweet pairing with the 556 I:


----------

